# Elgin Blackhawk Together



## stoney (Oct 7, 2018)

Fitted the tank to the Blackhawk today. Still needs a little tweaking + a little more body work. I like the look, I may leave as is. I will have to stare at it for awhile. Thanks to all who helped me out with parts.


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2018)

Nice. I love these.


----------



## stoney (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## stoney (Aug 6, 2019)

Small addition to the worn out Blackhawk. Ringed grips and the red Fireball reflectors in the ends of them.


----------

